# Problems With Site.



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2010)

big time , wasn't able to connect to site for over a half an hour.

finally up popped a notice, saying site was having problems with connections, and that tech. had been notified. anyone else have a problem?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, but I could connect with a few minutes.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 23, 2010)

It took a few minutes, but I don't know how long it was down before I tried to reconnect.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2010)

It did it again - while I was trying to preview a post


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was just wandering around here and it went down.  At least I got my lunch made for tomorrow, before midnight!


----------



## Janet H (Dec 23, 2010)

We did have an unexpected outage which seems to be fixed now


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet H said:


> We did have an unexpected outage which seems to be fixed now


 
Can we plan them so I can get some house work done?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

This has been happening for a bout a week here and there.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2010)

Glad to hear I wasn't the only one banging on the door last night.....

 good idea, PF as long as all of us are locked out together, I sure wouldn't want to miss anything.  No telling what could be accomplished with a time out.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 23, 2010)

I went over to a BBQ site and played there for a while.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2010)

I was forced to engage in a conversation with SO.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2010)

Andy!!  Baaaaaaaad boy.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2010)

kayelle said:


> Andy!!  Baaaaaaaad boy.



ouch ouch ouch ouch


----------



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2010)

Site down again? I couldn't get in for about 1/2 hour just now.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 28, 2010)

It was about an hour for me.  Played solitare and just kept checking.  I was the first member back on and I got back on at 12:30 CST.  In case anyone needs that info.  Z


----------



## Janet H (Dec 28, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Site down again? I couldn't get in for about 1/2 hour just now.




Yes - sorry for the interruption.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 28, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I went over to a BBQ site and played there for a while.



  An hour or so for me it would seem.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 28, 2010)

I went to play at an iPod forum this morning while DC was down.  They told me they missed me and were wondering where I've been these past few weeks.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been neglecting facebook and livejournal since I found DC. Caught up a teensy bit while DC was down.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was down for about one hr.
 Spent the time cleaning up my desktop

Josie


----------



## Janet H (Dec 28, 2010)

Josie1945 said:


> I was down for about one hr.
> Spent the time cleaning up my desktop
> 
> Josie



Wish I could say the same...  

But I did take a moment to wipe down the kitchen counters


----------



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2010)

Was down again!!

I posted on some of my other cooking sites and facebook.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 28, 2010)

Ate.  Checked out recipes on newsletters I subscribe to.  About an hour.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 28, 2010)

does anyone have a clue why the site keeps going down? if someone said why? i must have missed it. my computer itself was down for two days. dear charlie had chewed the wire again. phone guy fixed and we moved some furniture so hopefully he can't get to it. he is a very busy cat. he is so huge i have to keep reminding myself he is only 7 months old.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2010)

babetoo said:


> does anyone have a clue why the site keeps going down? if someone said why? i must have missed it. my computer itself was down for two days. dear charlie had chewed the wire again. phone guy fixed and we moved some furniture so hopefully he can't get to it. he is a very busy cat. he is so huge i have to keep reminding myself he is only 7 months old.


 
My Smudge is a wire chewer...drives us nuts, we have to keep the office door closed.  All other wires are along the ceiling and we have to watch her carefully to make sure she's not hiding out behind the TV.  I'm surprised she hasn't electrocuted herself by now.

Latte' just lays on my charger...it's warm.


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2010)

When that happens to me, it is usually my local carrier that is the problem.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2010)

Down again!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 28, 2010)

Probably server related, bad weather. I started prepping the Master bedroom so we can paint it.

Last time we had a puppy get caught chewing wires she met Mr. Penny Can.. Tossed it at her feet if I caught her. She only tried once after that. Gave her something she could have.

It's nice to own my own front door again without a dog charging at it knocking me around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Probably server related, bad weather. I started prepping the Master bedroom so we can paint it.
> 
> Last time we had a puppy get caught chewing wires she met Mr. Penny Can.. Tossed it at her feet if I caught her. She only tried once after that. Gave her something she could have.
> 
> It's nice to own my own front door again without a dog charging at it knocking me around.


 
Tossing penny cans and using the spray bottle just make Smudge sneakier about it...she is one willful cat.  Half the time she gets caught just thinking about getting in trouble, because she starts griping about being caught.  Have you ever gotten a look of death from a cat?   When she's not thinking about doing what she shouldn't she's a great cat...


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Probably server related, bad weather. I started prepping the Master bedroom so we can paint it.
> 
> Last time we had a puppy get caught chewing wires she met Mr. Penny Can.. Tossed it at her feet if I caught her. She only tried once after that. Gave her something she could have.
> 
> It's nice to own my own front door again without a dog charging at it knocking me around.



A spray bottle of water works well too.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

Are other people getting email notifications of new posts? Mine stopped about four hours ago. (Last one time stamped 16:20 EST)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm getting mine, I was just sifting through them right now and found this one.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting mine, I was just sifting through them right now and found this one.



Hmmm, I wonder what's up with mine. I've checked that they aren't in my spam folder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what's up with mine. I've checked that they aren't in my spam folder.


 
It's happened to me once or twice.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2011)

It started working again around 22h15 EST. Now, I'm getting all the ones I missed between 16h and 22h


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

It happened to me a while back, maybe a month ago.  

I always check the new posts on DC before I check my email, so when they all starting coming in again, I realized that by reading the posts first, they were redundant so I just opted out of the whole email thing.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got the OOPS!! error when I refreshed the page, did another refresh and it loaded.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It happened to me a while back, maybe a month ago.
> 
> I always check the new posts on DC before I check my email, so when they all starting coming in again, I realized that by reading the posts first, they were redundant so I just opted out of the whole email thing.


 
me too


----------

